# Greeting by your V



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I just have to say that there is nothing that makes me crack up more for Whistler when I first wake up in the morning and he wiggles his tail so much in excitement that his whole backside sways back and forth. I call it the Vizsla SHWIGGLE! (shake and wiggle) Even when we are gone for a few hours he makes us feel as though we haven't seen him in decades and he'll want to lick us to death. This lickmonster's got us by the heart that's for sure! I was wondering if some of your V's do the same or greet you in a different or special way?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My boyfriend and I would comment on Otto's wiggle greetings on a daily basis! Before I knew any other V owners, I thought Otto was just a very unique dog that wagged his tail so hard, he wiggled! He bends himself into a "U" sometimes! I don't think I will ever stop smiling from the wiggles - or "schwiggles!" ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahah, ''He bends himself into a U''... that's exactly what he does! The excited greeting of a V !! Another trait that makes them ''specialer'' than other breeds


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

We call it "The Waggle"! I love it soo much!! While he waggles he will groan and moan. His mouth makes an "O" shape and noise! Its adorable! Sometimes if I have been gone for a few hours hr actually sounds like he is crying...like a human would, sniffling and whimpering. Almost like "Where did you even go!? It was terrible..." It is very sweet. He waggles allllll day! <3. Super cute!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh, YES! LaVidaLoca...mine panics looking for something to grab too! Why do they do that? Is it the retriever on them? Or...why? It is so cute!!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC ( and I thought my nickname is long hahaha ) 

yes our pup goes crazy to grab something and hold in her mouth while she's happy and excited... it's absolutely cute!!! Ears back, tail waggle, kind of dancing around us while shaping the "U" with her butt and makes _mrrrrrrh mrrrrrrrh_ while holding something in her mouth. ;D I have to record it. 

Must be a retrieve thing. Our V is a great retriever and will always bring back what you're throwing or hiding to find. She loves to carry things around. 

Here two pics ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wiggly butt - check

Toy in mouth - check

Ears back - check

Making himself into a U - check


This is Oso greeting my sister and mom awhile back after not having seen them for awhile. Although, I can go get the mail and come back to a similar reaction. What a wonderful way to be greeted!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDpzT5FqiWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

